# problems with modules after 2.6.26 kernel upgrade

## moutzl

After I upgraded from kernel 2.6.24 r3 to 2.6.26 i got this in dmesg

mac80211: disagrees about version of symbol eth_header

mac80211: Unknown symbol eth_header

mac80211: disagrees about version of symbol dev_mc_sync

mac80211: Unknown symbol dev_mc_sync

mac80211: disagrees about version of symbol eth_rebuild_header

mac80211: Unknown symbol eth_rebuild_header

mac80211: disagrees about version of symbol dev_queue_xmit

mac80211: Unknown symbol dev_queue_xmit

mac80211: disagrees about version of symbol __netif_schedule

mac80211: Unknown symbol __netif_schedule

mac80211: disagrees about version of symbol skb_dequeue

mac80211: Unknown symbol skb_dequeue

.....

....

iwl3945: Unknown symbol sta_info_put

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_free_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_alloc_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_unregister

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue

iwl3945: disagrees about version of symbol skb_under_panic

iwl3945: Unknown symbol skb_under_panic

iwl3945: disagrees about version of symbol kfree_skb

iwl3945: Unknown symbol kfree_skb

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status_irqsafe

iwl3945: disagrees about version of symbol __alloc_skb

iwl3945: Unknown symbol __alloc_skb

iwl3945: disagrees about version of symbol skb_over_panic

iwl3945: Unknown symbol skb_over_panic

iwl3945: disagrees about version of symbol dev_kfree_skb_any

iwl3945: Unknown symbol dev_kfree_skb_any

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_register

iwl3945: Unknown symbol sta_info_get

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_hdrlen

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_scan_completed

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_get

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_irqsafe

....

.....

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hci_usb: disagrees about version of symbol hci_suspend_dev

hci_usb: Unknown symbol hci_suspend_dev

hci_usb: disagrees about version of symbol hci_free_dev

hci_usb: Unknown symbol hci_free_dev

hci_usb: disagrees about version of symbol skb_dequeue

hci_usb: Unknown symbol skb_dequeue

hci_usb: disagrees about version of symbol kfree_skb

hci_usb: Unknown symbol kfree_skb

hci_usb: disagrees about version of symbol __alloc_skb

hci_usb: Unknown symbol __alloc_skb

hci_usb: disagrees about version of symbol skb_queue_tail

hci_usb: Unknown symbol skb_queue_tail

.....

....

mii: disagrees about version of symbol netif_carrier_off

mii: Unknown symbol netif_carrier_off

mii: disagrees about version of symbol netif_carrier_on

mii: Unknown symbol netif_carrier_on

8139cp: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

8139cp: disagrees about version of symbol __netif_schedule

8139cp: Unknown symbol __netif_schedule

8139cp: disagrees about version of symbol unregister_netdev

8139cp: Unknown symbol unregister_netdev

8139cp: disagrees about version of symbol eth_type_trans

8139cp: Unknown symbol eth_type_trans

8139cp: Unknown symbol mii_check_media

8139cp: disagrees about version of symbol kfree_skb

8139cp: Unknown symbol kfree_skb

8139cp: disagrees about version of symbol ethtool_op_set_sg

8139cp: Unknown symbol ethtool_op_set_sg

8139cp: disagrees about version of symbol __alloc_skb

8139cp: Unknown symbol __alloc_skb

8139cp: disagrees about version of symbol netif_device_detach

8139cp: Unknown symbol netif_device_detach

.....

....

same for rfcomm,l2cap,bnep....

what I found is that I probably have mess in kernel modules versions...but I found no solution??(except downgrade)

----------

## moutzl

Moutzl moutzl # modprobe iwl3945

WARNING: Error inserting mac80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting iwl3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

now I see it. its looking for modules in /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2

how can I change it to /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo?

----------

## cyrillic

 *moutzl wrote:*   

> now I see it. its looking for modules in /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r2
> 
> how can I change it to /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo?

 

This means you are still booting your old kernel instead of the new one.  Check the output of "uname -a".

What this means is that you may have not installed the new kernel properly, or the bootloader is not configured properly.

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

this is very confusing. you wrote you upgraded from 2.6.24 r3 to 2.6.26. but where do the 2.6.25-gentoo-r2 kernel modules come from?? perhaps you did not make a

```

make && make modules_install

```

to compile the kernel, the modules and install them.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

